# Help Needed for Work Project - 17th Cavalry Field Ambulance



## Teddy Ruxpin (29 Nov 2005)

Ok, here's one that I need a hand with.

I'm after some general information regarding the 17th Cavalry Field Ambulance, which, I believe, was founded in Calgary in the 1908 timeframe and was around until approximately 1934.  I am 90% certain that it was not activated as part of the CEF and that it was wound up in the pre-WW 2 defence cuts.  Beyond that, I don't have much - aside from the name of a single file at the Glenbow Museum.

If anyone can suggest a decent, readily accessable source, I'd much appreciate it - my timelines are fairly short.

Cheers,

Teddy


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Nov 2005)

Try the "Defence Forces Lists" for Canada, I know there are some copies from the 30s in the Army Library in Kingston.

I have an excerpt from the November 1939 edition:

Military District No. 13, showing under RCAMC units: No. 17 Cavalry Field Ambulance.

Getting your hands on the full volume should provide additional details under the Regimental Lists.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (30 Nov 2005)

Thanks Mike, I'll give it a try...


----------



## 3rd Herd (2 Dec 2005)

Here are two sources, most univeristy libraries should have them:
Nicholson, G.W.L. -- Seventy years of service : a history of the Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps. -- Ottawa : Borealis Press, 1977 and "War Story of the Canadian Army Medical Corps" has an extensive bio which may help. It is on line at http://digital.library.upenn.edu/women/adami/camc/camc.html. I would be interested to know how you make out. My great grand father served  as a doctor with the 16th Cavalry Field Ambulance for a number of years prior to WW 1 and then went overseas during the war. I am currently waitting for his records to show up as they have been ordered through the archives.
Cheers


----------



## old medic (2 Dec 2005)

Off the top of my head (I"m not near all my books right now) 17 Fd Amb was based in Ponoka Alta. 
It became a regular Fd Amb sometime in the 1930's and lost the Calvary designation. 
It served with the 2nd Armoured Brigade during WWII. (17 Light Fd Amb). 
It was renamed 22 Medical Company RCAMC during the 1954 re-org.
I'm not sure when it was disbanded.

The Calgary Daily Herald 21 July 1927 shows photo of 17 Calvary Field Ambulance at summer camp.
I seem to recall that the Glenbow archives also has numerous photos of the unit during summer 
concentrations.

OM

<edit: fixed spelling>


----------



## old medic (2 Dec 2005)

Teddy,

17 Cavalry Fd Amb photos:

Glenbow NA-3232-71
Glenbow NA-4002-1
Glenbow NA-5608-13


----------

